# Snow Clearing in MT



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

Greetings: I'm new here. Seems like a great site.

I noticed your *Snow Removal* forum and I do a lot of that during some Winters.

I have a D40 Case IH that allows us to stay on the farm some Winters; because without it even 4 wheel drive wouldn't get us out of the yard. Because it's often so windy, we get really bad drifting. The drifts soon get as hard as concrete, if not removed.

A few pics:


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Brrrrrrrrrr!! Welcome to the forum. Great pics and tractor....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Larry.. Nice tractor you got there you need a cab for that thing in those conditions.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

you've got one heck of a view, that's for sure


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

Boy, I'd love to have a cab; but can't. I also use the Case to till between the tree rows (we call it a shelter belt) with a attachment we call a Duckfoot (because it has shovels kinda shaped that way). A cab would soon be trashed by tree limbs or I wouldn't be able to get close enough to get the weeds. That's also the reason that the top of my Roll Over Protection Bar has to be removed.

On the view: we can see five mountain ranges on a clear day: including the Rockies. Central Montana has a lot of "island" mountain ranges and we're on high ground. There's also a lot of nothing. We've had visitors from other states get what I call "The Big Lonlies" because of all of the empty space. It can make people uncomfortable.

I'm not bragging about rural Montana: there's a price to be paid for living here. It depends on what you like. We had 4-5" of snow last night and it's -15 right now.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder if they make a heat houser for your machine


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

What a wonderful place to live!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ben70b said:


> I wonder if they make a heat houser for your machine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


That would be a great idea, I've been looking at some vintage ads for those things, and I was thinking about making one for my 8N.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice tractor LarryfromMT! I have one just like that baby.... almost... I've thought about a cab myself, but would be move of a pain for me than anything. I might just get me a snowmobile helmet for doing the driveway! Full face job to keep the snow out of my face!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice , very nice.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not much different (snow depth)other than outstanding view you have Larry.clear Montana evening/night priceless and peaceful.


----------

